# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  First Book On The Revolution?

## mport1

Trent Hill, a 19 year old Ron Paul supporter, has published a book on the movement titled "Ron Paul and the New Revolutionaries."  The book features content from Karen Kwiatkowski, Walter Block, and Jerri Lynn Ward.  

You can buy it here: http://www.lulu.com/content/1574221
Here is a preview: http://www.lulu.com/browse/preview.php?fCID=1574221

Also, if he surpass 1000 books (enough to cover his original investment), then he will donate ALL proceeds to Ron Paul.


Lew Rockwell posted something about it on his blog - http://www.lewrockwell.com/blog/lewr...es/017550.html

----------


## DJ RP

I've started reading the preview and this guy writes very well at such a young age. I'm thinking strongly of buying this book.

----------


## kylejack

Walter Block talked about the Ron Paul Revolution?   WOO WOO, I need this.

----------


## mport1

> Walter Block talked about the Ron Paul Revolution?   WOO WOO, I need this.


Yeah, here is an excerpt:

"Dr. Paul by no means would single out the single country of Israel for an elimination of foreign aid. Much to the contrary, his is a thorough-going plan that would end this pernicious program for all countries. Indeed, each and every nation on the face of the earth that had been receiving U.S. tax dollars would be told that their ride on this particular gravy train had ended. Would this hurt Israel? Of course, at least in dollar terms (see below for the argument that foreign aid actually hurts the economies of the recipient countries). But, it would also harm every other recipient as well (I am still positing, arguendo, that foreign "aid" benefits recipient countries). In order to determine whether or not Israel would be better off or not, one must make a relativistic judgment. That is, will Israel lose more or less than its enemies?"
Dr. Walter Block, age 66
Harold E. Wirth Endowed Chair in Economics at Loyola University
Senior Faculty Member at the Ludwig von Mises Institute
Board member of Jews for Ron Paul

----------


## MS0453

Fairly sure Trent's a member here. I think it was him that started a thread that was talking about the book. (Either yesterday or the day before)

----------


## Shotdown1027

I am a member! Thanks for the nice words guys!

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump?

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump bump?

----------


## OferNave

It's one  bump for yes, two bumps for no.

----------


## mport1

Trent has put a ton of effort and money into this project so please check it out and buy a copy.

----------


## Shotdown1027

OferNave,

Then bump. =)

----------


## RoamZero

Isn't it a bit premature for a book? I mean, we haven't even gotten to the good parts yet.

----------


## Shotdown1027

RoamZero,

I dont think so. I think, in many ways, the good part has already happened. The Old Right has begun its ascent.

----------


## brumans

I would love a book after this is all said and done... but as someone said, the main event is yet to come.. primaries are in a month!

----------


## leonster

Question for Trent: I'm in Korea, so it's much easier for me to buy the ebook than try to get it shipped over here--but then, is it possible to print it?  Thanks!

----------


## Shotdown1027

leonster,

Yes. After you buy the e-book you can print it.

----------


## scbissler

Ordered a copy yesterday, Trent!

----------


## scbissler

And I had a question - did you get permission from folks (eg Walter Block) to print existing essays or did you commission works specifically for the book?

----------


## Shotdown1027

scbissler,

All works were done for the book specifically.

----------


## Shotdown1027

Except Jacob Hornberger's essay***

----------


## Shotdown1027

Any other questions?

----------


## ronpaulfan

I say we take the same approach many people took to the Blimp!!

Damn this kid to hell for making any money off his book!! Damn him I say!! Let us form an angry mob!!

(sarcasm)

----------


## Shotdown1027

*cringes*

Making money? HAHAHA. Trent is in uber-debt.

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump

----------


## leonster

Bought the ebook, Trent.  Have read the first few chapters--so far, very good stuff. 

Will read, and try to get my parents to read the copy too!  Thanks for writing it, and hope you make out financially with it!

----------


## jordie

Looks good, I added it to stumbleupon and hopefully that will bring traffic. =)

----------


## Shotdown1027

jordie,

Thanks! I hadn't thought of that.

----------


## Shotdown1027

jordie,

Great idea--already had several visitors because of stumbleupon.

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump

----------


## Shotdown1027

bump

----------

